# Animated Grandfather Clock



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This project was not on my to do list for this year but when I found this old broken up Grandfather Clock I knew what had to be done. It will be installed in the parlor of the haunt along with the piano player and singer.
The door is controlled by a 1 1/16 inch bore, 4 inch throw cylinder and the head movement is provided by a line from the door to the pvc body frame. There is a 5V motor that I've attached to the back of the clock hands to run it backwards.
The entire prop is controlled by a Picaxe chip using one of my prop controller boards. Once the prop is in place and the room set up, I'll decide what to do for some added lighting and/or led eyes.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow great idea!! That's something we've never seen before! Very creative!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome, halstaff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That backwards running clock is such a great detail. I've always loved grandfather clocks and this one is definitely special.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is freakin' awesome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The clock looks great and I love the ghoul in the clock.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love it...................


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking great of course. It would look better in my haunt...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice case-clock.
How long will that tank of air last running your prop?
How are you triggering this, a pressure pad, a motion sensor, or?
You could probably run an air hose from a remote compressor to run this.
Are you going to hide or cover the works at the bottom?
Where are you mounting/hiding the speakers for this?


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

pretty slick! I dig it! Great job


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> Nice case-clock.
> How long will that tank of air last running your prop?
> How are you triggering this, a pressure pad, a motion sensor, or?
> You could probably run an air hose from a remote compressor to run this.
> ...


In the video he said he was using a motion sensor shown on the bucket... the speakers are at the bottom with the rest of the rig it looks like.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I use PIR's to trigger most of my props like this one - http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/pir.html
I could use a line from my main compressor but since this is in the house, I'd rather not have the line snaking through. I used one of the 11 gallon tanks last year for my vampire coffin pop up and it had plenty of air to last the night. You can see him here - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25878
I don't plan on covering the components in the bottom as this prop is set back in a corner and is really just an accent piece to my parlor. I'm planning on leaving the speakers in the bottom as there is a lot going on in the room and it doesn't need to be super loud. If the audio gets lost, I may move the speakers and mount them behind the clock.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

OMG....SICK! Really love the crap out of this prop. Excellent! I would love one of those.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

H, you have some of the coolest stuff out here! Coming along nicely!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

great job!


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Great Job! I really like this.


----------

